# rear seal leaking????



## quadkiller (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok guys this is from my experience after 4 brand new real seals I would still open the garage with oil under my bike and it would **** me off. On the seal there is a spring that closes the rubber to seal it off... Take the spring off and find where its juas a lil smaller in a small spot. Its threaded jus unscrew it.. Cut maybe 8th of a inch off maybe jus a lil more and screw it back together.. This makes it tighter around the rubber to seal it off and you shouldn have any more leakage.. It worked for me let me know


----------

